# stuck choke!! Any ideas?



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got my new gun its a stoeger model 2000 and the choke is stuck in the barrel. The gun is used and i have tried using a quarter and a pliers to get it out but no luck. So im thinking that i go and run 50 rounds through it and get it nice and hot and it should come out. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do a search on this topic - it is brought uo weekly. Soak it in some penetrating oil for a couple of days... tap it with a mallet every time you walk by it...


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've heard of several stoegers with siezed up chokes... I had one stuck in my nova and i soaked it in WD-40 for a couple days and got it out.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I have the same problem with my remington 870. its an old gun, 15 years old maybe? with alot of rounds put through it. according to the gunsmith i took it too, sometimes if you shoot ALOT of steel rounds through it the barrell can get hot enough to fuse the choke and threads of the barrell together. he told me to soak it in penetrating oil for a week to see if it will loosen it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Call steoger and they will fix it. I have a friend who did everything you guys have mentioned and nothing worked, He sent it back to steoger and they fixed it.


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

yep! had the same problem but you better send it in to them soon it may take a while to get it back. If they can't get it out they will give you a new barrel. Which in my case thats what happened. It was about 3 months in the shop when i called them they were gonna order another barrel from outa the country. But i told them i needed it for snow goose huntng and i needed it within 2 weeks and i got it back 5 days later. Very good customer service there. Just givem a call!!

Havn't had this problem with the new barrel!


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I had a choke stuck in so bad (bought it like that) the only option was to have the barrel cut down to below the choke, rethreaded and installed a new choke. if all else fails thats an option.


----------



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! I ended up selling the gun and im just going to go and buy a new model 2000 in max 4 next week! Anyone have opinions on the stoegers??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Save yourself trouble and get a different type of gun.


----------

